# Carpro Essence Gloss Enhancer Vs Vinyl



## Yulee (Jul 23, 2018)

Hi guys, 

I've used Carpro Essence Gloss Enhancer with there white pad and WOW the finish is amazing :doublesho anyway, I'm having vinyl on the car should I keep the Carpro Essence Gloss Enhancer on the paint or use panel wipe for a plain surface?

Will the panel wipe remove all my effort with the gloss or will it still keep the glossy look?

Has anyone had any experience with vinyl?

Thanks


----------

